# New Banner



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking for some ideas.
I need to change my banners this season.
So, toss some ideas this way....


Thanks!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

bones and fog


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about the image on the cover of The Frighterners movie?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> How about the image on the cover of The Frighterners movie?


Love to, but I believe that is a copyrighted picture...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not if you make your owe version of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, I was hoping folks would come up with stuff I could look at?
Say like sample banners?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Heres one for ya!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

IMLO, I love it. Thats a print!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hib, that's the coolest banner ever!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hibla, 
That's hilarious!  

FE, 
Do you have a slogan or something we could use for inspiration? Do you prefer a creepy, humourous, or scary theme?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

aw man I messed up the spelling. its ruined!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO!! I love the "and stuff"...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too funny!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Hibla,
> That's hilarious!
> 
> FE,
> Do you have a slogan or something we could use for inspiration? Do you prefer a creepy, humourous, or scary theme?


As a matter of fact I do

*Halloween for the Home Haunter*

Unless someone comes up with a better one?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Making Halloween Child's Play."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> "Making Halloween Child's Play."


Nice Chuckie reference!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

It's taken but I thought I'd share anyways. I saw a great Blog title today that I thought was awesome:

"Tomb It May Concern"....lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wanted to bring this back up.
I'm thinking I might host a small side contest for a F.E. banner.

I'm looking for a nice commercial grade banner.

Would there be enough interest?


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have quite a few I'd like to share....but if a contest in in the works, then I'd have to save them.........what the heck, here's one just 'cause:










I've made several others and continously create more.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> Heres one for ya!


I don't think you need a contest FE. Here is your winner!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, you're right. That's why I'm asking again LOL!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yeah, you're right. That's why I'm asking again LOL!


Thats it, I am going thru your private messages now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rummage away, just don't come cryin' to me when you get a paper cut!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with DT... u can't get better then that...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

claymud said:


> I agree with DT... u can't get better then that...


Even with a mis spelling? come on, who you kiddin'?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been playing around with PSP and so far, I got nothing for you that looks any good. Sometimes, I just can't find the right combination of fonts and colors to work with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I've been playing around with PSP and so far, I got nothing for you that looks any good. Sometimes, I just can't find the right combination of fonts and colors to work with.


I'm impressed that you even tried, thanks!


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow......no words can express the sheer quality of it...it's perfect! (ok, maybe one word)


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Was fooling around a bit with Gimp tonight, FE, and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not bad and you were up late!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's not late!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TipoDeemin said:


> That's not late!


3:00am is late for me


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Your time zone is two hours ahead of mine. It was only 1 a.m. for me--which isn't at all late... For me.


----------

